# Shooting dance



## ryyback (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey all,

I need some help on what to charge for shooting a dance acadamy and I would imagine the shows they put on. I was shooting a young lady today and she was impressed with the photos I got of her nad she happens to co run a dance studio.
My thought's are
1- put photos on site for purchase
2-charge a fee for shooting the dancers, etc--but what to charge for this? I have seen some charge $200 an hour. That would be too steep in today's market in this city I would think.
I was also thinking of giving back a certain ammount of any purchases to their studio or a charity or something? Maybe. I might save that one for a real charity-
Thanks all


----------

